# COSC exam - How many questions did each section



## kibbit99 (Mar 25, 2009)

Has anyone taken it?  How many questions did each section have and how were the sections broken up?  I am curious because it is supposed to be 150 questions,  but it looks like the practice exam only covers 75. I am already a CPC, so most of it should be a repeat.  

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Kim,

I bought the praticum.  It says the practice exam is 75 questions, but the exam is 150.  Hope this helps.


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 26, 2009)

mmorningstarcpc said:


> Hey Kim,
> 
> I bought the praticum.  It says the practice exam is 75 questions, but the exam is 150.  Hope this helps.



how is it?


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Mar 26, 2009)

I haven't actually had time to sit down with it.  Hope to do that the next week or two.  Looking forward to it though.


----------



## mksmith713 (Mar 26, 2009)

Machelle,  you're a rare breed.
I never look forward to exams......LOL


----------



## kibbit99 (Mar 26, 2009)

I knew that the practice exam was only 75 questions; that is what puzzled me.  Please let me know when anyone takes it.  

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## ksm6971 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cosc*

I sat for the COSC exam back when it was the CPC-Ortho in November 2007.  It was 150 questions.  I found the test to be very easy to get through but I had been in Orthopedics for 8 years at that point.  From what I recall about the test, there were three (3) sections of 25 questions.  Not only did I prepare using the study quide but I also went to EricaCodes.com and JustCoding.com for ortho type questions/quizzes that really helped.  At the time I took the test, I had been coding for orthopedic surgeons for 4 years and I had been a CPC for a year.  Just review anything and everything you can get your hands on and I feel you will get through the test with no problem.

S/ Kyna, CPC-COSC


----------



## rthames052006 (Jun 7, 2009)

ksm6971 said:


> I sat for the COSC exam back when it was the CPC-Ortho in November 2007.  It was 150 questions.  I found the test to be very easy to get through but I had been in Orthopedics for 8 years at that point.  From what I recall about the test, there were three (3) sections of 25 questions.  Not only did I prepare using the study quide but I also went to EricaCodes.com and JustCoding.com for ortho type questions/quizzes that really helped.  At the time I took the test, I had been coding for orthopedic surgeons for 4 years and I had been a CPC for a year.  Just review anything and everything you can get your hands on and I feel you will get through the test with no problem.
> 
> S/ Kyna, CPC-COSC



Not sure if this will help but I recently sat for the CEMC exam and as some of you stated with the practicum it had 75 questions, but the actual test had 5 cases with 3 questions per case.


----------



## dmaec (Jun 8, 2009)

wow..now I'm totally confused -- 75 questions, 150 questions, or 5 case with 3 questions each which is what,......15 questions total???


according to our own website: (pasted directly from it)......
Specialty Exams

150 multiple-choice questions (proctored) 
5 1/2 hours 
$245.00 
1 free retake 
Open Code book (manuals) 
Specialty exams aptly measure preparedness for “real world” coding by being operative/patient-note based. In addition to questions regarding the correct application of ICD-9-CM, CPT®, HCPCS Level II and modifier coding assignments, examinees will also be tested on specialty-specific coding and regulations.

Specialty Exam Preparation 
Please be aware that each specialty exam is comprehensive of the facets of its specialty to ensure you are truly a master in your specialized field of coding. It is STRONGLY recommended that you complete the Online Specialty Exam Practicum, which will measure your readiness for the actual exam.


----------



## martnel (Jun 8, 2009)

I took the COSC test on 4/18/09.  It was 150 multiple choice questions, no different sections to pass, all added together.  I only studied the practicum, and that helped a lot, since I only have experience in orthopedic ASC for over a year.   I almost ran out of time, but I managed to pass the first time.  I took the CPC last Saturday, waiting for that results now...


----------



## rthames052006 (Jun 8, 2009)

dmaec said:


> wow..now I'm totally confused -- 75 questions, 150 questions, or 5 case with 3 questions each which is what,......15 questions total???
> 
> 
> according to our own website: (pasted directly from it)......
> ...



Donna,

I took the CEMC and there were a total of 50 notes to read with 3 question for each note, which gives you the 150 questions.


----------



## aattig (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm scheduled to take the test mid July. What sources did you take with you? I understand about the CPT and ICD-9 books. The practicum mentions 50 sheets that are allowable to use. What are they talking about?
Also, I am not sure how to determine RVU order as I always use software for that.
Thank you for any help.


----------



## martnel (Jun 23, 2009)

The 50 sheets are the E/M sheets that came with the practicum, but I was not allowed to use that - it did not bother me though.  You do not need the RVU thing - I know nothing about that, and did not need it.  I took my 2 orthopedics coding companions (that counts as 1) and also my diagnoses desk reference (my choice).  Good Luck!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jun 24, 2009)

I am working on the practicum for this exam now.  WOW!  I work in ortho consulting and I think the test is going to be wicked.  Very tough questions.  I recommend getting the practicum for anyone who wants to sit for this exam.  It gives real-life questions and a great example of whats on the test.


----------

